# davetherave - on it



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right.....journal number three

the last one went a bit off the boil with the playing rugby then not playing rugby then not training properly for the last month of the year (got flu, came back, smashed hand to bits, got ill due to not training, bad time at work, etc), so a new year means a new start and new determination 

In terms of my shape at the moment, I'm carrying a bit but i need to get my lifts back up to what they once were which means I have elected to do this prior to embarking on the mother of all cuts

I will get some pics up but at present it will be a three day split fitted around work (both jobs) and still primarily based on strength, i did consider a return to bodybuilding exercises but may do this when the cut starts

the routine will be as follows, primarily 4x6 (unless stated) with the aim of hitting a minimum of 16 reps per exercise (ie something like 6,6,4,2) with an up-pyramid idea

day 1

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

incline barbell bench

dips 3x12

close grip bench

day 2

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

pull ups (overhand) 3x12

barbell bent over rows

zbar curls 3x6 + 1xfailure (drop set)

day 3

*legs and shoulders*

squats

good mornings

military press

power cleans 3x5

this is however going to get slightly tweaked over the next couple of days/weeks as i mess about with it 

in terms of the poundages im trying to get back to and then beyond here's a bit of a list of the main ones

*Deadlift 154kg for 6 (20/05/09) / 166kg for 1 (15.07.09)*

*
Squat 150kg for 3 (19.09.09) / 154kg for 1 (27.09.09)*

*Bench 120kg for 5 (08/05/09) / 130kg 1x1 (15.05.09)*

Incl bench 101kg 1x4 (13/03/09) / 106kg for 1 (05.10.09)

Military Press 82kg 1x6 (23/03/09) / 86kg 1x1 (30/03/09& 29/06/09)

Barbell bent over rows 108kg for 6 (01/07/09) / 114kg for 2 (02.09.09)

dips b/w + 17kg 1x8 (14/07/08)

Zbar curls 56kg for 4 (07/08/09) / 58kg for 2 (02.09.09)

Close grip bench 97kg for 5 (03/04/09) / 100kg for 4 (25/04/09)

Power cleans 78kg for 4 (30/03/09)


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

gud stuff m8


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> gud stuff m8


ta 

i'll get some pics sorted, planning on a leg and shoulder session tomorrow afternoon prior to working the doors new years eve which would be interesting

in terms of equipment/ training i train at home, have a powercage (rated at 1000kg) and a bench (also rated at 1000kg)

i am looking at possibly going down the olympic weights route but this could possibly mean starting again (a costly exercise)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Does a new journal possibly mean maybe a wee trip to our place to make new friends???? 

Good luck Sweet x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Does a new journal possibly mean maybe a wee trip to our place to make new friends????
> 
> Good luck Sweet x


quite possibly tan 

ive done a bit of digging and have found out that the mrs doesnt think im fat so therefore unwillingly she has given me permission to get back up to (a fat) 16 stone and beyond :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right well ive realised that this journal has seen less gym time then any journal in the history of uk-m

so, this may prove to be a mistake but im training legs and shoulders in about an hour which could be fun before the mrs comes over for a spot of naked saturday, and then before work tonight where there are stairs

could be a mistake hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Does a new journal possibly mean maybe a wee trip to our place to make new friends????
> 
> Good luck Sweet x


Where is your place ? I think you have told me before !!

:beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Where is your place ? I think you have told me before !!
> 
> :beer:


in eccles, olympic gym, not sure whereabouts but i know its in eccles in a mill


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

poo session, i dont know what i expected to be honest, sore legs before and squats didnt happen at all

squats (less said the better)

130kg 6

136kg 5

static holds

79 secs

84 secs

76 secs

overhead press (military from floor initially)

68kg 6

72kg 6

76kg 5

80kg 3

* next session WILL be better!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aha, found and subbed!

I'm sticking with mine, including the diet whinge - I am starting the mother of all cuts tomorrow, I am scared.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We're here

http://www.paulgeorge.org/olympicgym.htm

Pop in whenever ya want.....wrap up tho lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with the new journal mate:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Aha, found and subbed!
> 
> I'm sticking with mine, including the diet whinge - I am starting the mother of all cuts tomorrow, I am scared.....


 :lol: whilst mine was called 'journal of excuses' it was getting beyond a joke to be honest, even for me :whistling:



> We're here
> 
> http://www.paulgeorge.org/olympicgym.htm
> 
> Pop in whenever ya want.....wrap up tho lol


i was trying to sell your gaff to a lad i know whose looking at getting back into this gym bollox but he seems reluctant to venture back into the smelly gym environment of 10+ years ago



> Good luck with the new journal mate:thumb:


cheers pal 

thought about tonights session and my legs are battered in much the same way as they would of been after a heavy squat session, i think it was plainly starting off too heavy

next week i'll drop it to 120 for a start set 

not far off a(n estimated) bw military though


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff matey I will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Good stuff matey I will keep an eye on this one.


cheers mate 

i'm going to ensure that it's an epic journal of greatness :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps, complete with a near collapse after, believe it or not close grip bench :lol: could be the ebola flu that im gettign though to be fair

flat bb bench

108kg 6

112kg 6

118kg 3

126kg 1.5 (nearly 2 :cursing: )

incline bb bench

90kg 6

94kg 6

98kg 4

104kg 1

dips (leaning forwards)

14

14

12

close grip bench

84kg 6

86kg 5

88kg 4

90kg 3


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice benching mate. As for the flu, I'll pretend I didn't read that!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Nice benching mate. As for the flu, I'll pretend I didn't read that!


 :lol: I REFUSE TO GET FLU I JUST WON'T LET IT HAPPEN

train through the snot :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, managed to get into work today after shovelling my car out (does this count as cardio :lol: )

deadlifts

130kg 6

138kg 6

146kg 4

152kg 1 (2kg increase on last sesh)

pull ups (overhand)

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

90kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 5

106kg 2

zbar curls (raising elbows at top) - only done once since 4th nov

48kg 6

52kg 5

54kg 3

48kg 4 fail

comments

* the deadlifts are slowly coming back up, my hands are starting to toughen up properly again too

* i started lighter on the rows with the aim of coming back a little bit heavier in a few weeks time and managed to lift 8kg more then last week :lol:

* it's all about chicken and turkey


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not so much cardio as GPP...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I may regret asking this but, GPP?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate - just a suggestion although you have probably thought it through already and have reasons for doing it the way you do - but wouldn't it be better to seperate shoulders from legs, maybe give shoulders a session of their own? So your whole body would be broken over 4 sessions rather than 3.

It's just that for such a pivotal muscle group (involved in almost everything upper body) I would want to make sure its done right, and I just wouldn't be able to do them justice, if I have smashed my legs 100%

Just a thought!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

GPP - General Physical Preparedness

I asked the same


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Hey mate - just a suggestion although you have probably thought it through already and have reasons for doing it the way you do - but wouldn't it be better to seperate shoulders from legs, maybe give shoulders a session of their own? So your whole body would be broken over 4 sessions rather than 3.
> 
> It's just that for such a pivotal muscle group (involved in almost everything upper body) I would want to make sure its done right, and I just wouldn't be able to do them justice, if I have smashed my legs 100%
> 
> Just a thought!


alright pal, it's a good question to be honest matey 

the only real answer i can give is that a few years ago i was doing boxing training twice a week, along with a 4 day weight routine (at the time it was chest & biceps / back & triceps / legs / shoulders)

and i well and truly knackered my left shoulder which at the time i put down to overuse (they were getting trained in one way or another 6 days a week due to the split and boxing)

so since then ive always put legs and shoulders together, as well as reverted to a more conventional (and better for me) chest & tri / back & bi split

however i have toyed a few times with the idea of a shoulder day, possibly

overhead press

upright row

static holds





> GPP - General Physical Preparedness
> 
> I asked the same


my next move is

firefox

google

what is general physical preparedness?

:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

general physical preparedness

Well lets work it backwards.

Perparedness - are you ready for shît

Physical - are you ready for physical shît

General - are your generally ready for physical shît?

Or - can you run up the stairs, can you lift things easily, do you have any stamina. Coz us powerlifters train for specifics we could be in danger of forgetting that we have to do other things too :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> general physical preparedness
> 
> Well lets work it backwards.
> 
> ...


ahh i've read it back and get what he meant now

to answer the question, i was prepared, i got up early and dug my car out, everytime it got stuck i dug it out :laugh:

nice use of the word 5hit :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

plan for the rest of the day is to......

a) eat the pork, noodle, veg, beansprout, water chestnut teriaki stir fry thats sat infront of me

B) train chest and triceps, complete with hand wrapping

c) go to work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

5hit session, really 5hit session

flat bench

106kg 6

114kg 5

120kg 3

126kg 0

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 2

96kg 4

dips

16

14

12

* the thumbs gone a nice reddy/black colour so i think i'll wrap it up tonight and keep my gloves on, hopefully it'll be right for mondays legs & shoulder session


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What have you done to your thumb mate?

If you're doing legs and shoulders you may be able to keep some pressure off it using a suicide grip but promise me you'll only do it if its safe to do so?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> What have you done to your thumb mate?
> 
> If you're doing legs and shoulders you may be able to keep some pressure off it using a suicide grip but promise me you'll only do it if its safe to do so?


the usual mate, door related injury it's getting better though 

oh and there will be no suicide gripping mate, don't fancy suiciding 80+kg overhead when i live alone, someone might find me in about 3 months :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 6

126kg 6 & 5 (yes i forgot to put more weight on :lol: )

140kg 1

static holds

74 seconds

85 seconds

67 seconds

military press (thumb gave me 5hit, but no suicide grip)

70kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 4

80kg 0 - power cleaned it

* I'm still trying to establish whereabuts my pyramids should be, at present they're all over the place give it a few weeks and the weights will start coming back up in a big way

* squat poundage was dropped to come back stronger 

tomorrow will see the first test, i'm going to wear a fitted shirt and seen as i live alone I'm going to monitor how many, if any people look/comment/touch me in some form or another

then next month, perhaps on the same date i'll wear the same shirt and see


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good idea re the shirt...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Good idea re the shirt...


well breathing in allday is always fun :lol:

today was too warm in the office so the usual principle will mean tomorrow will be freezing, so i may have to carry out the shirt plan later in the week (if it's cold tomorrow everyone will complain and wednesday will be warm) :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If I can wear fitted shirts and not have to breathe in all day then so can you.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good shoulder pressing mate. Do you dip weighted?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good lifting there mate:thumbup1:

Reading a few posts back when you were saying about your fcuked shoulder mate,whenever i did either chest/bi's or back/tri's it really tore mine apart:cursing:

I've stuck more or less with push/pull now and its liveable:beer:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

good little journal mate, will be following,

so are your trying to pack on as much mass of poss or get big but keeping lean


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> If I can wear fitted shirts and not have to breathe in all day then so can you.


 :lol: to be honest if i don't tuck it in i'm ok, i can't get a tie on with it though as last time i did i nearly split the arms and cut off all blood to them for about half an hour :lol:



> Good shoulder pressing mate. Do you dip weighted?


cheers pal, at present i'm just on bodyweight alternating between vertical body and leaning forwards, i used to dip weighted so it may be time to dust off the old weight belt and get back on it 



> Good lifting there mate
> 
> Reading a few posts back when you were saying about your fcuked shoulder mate,whenever i did either chest/bi's or back/tri's it really tore mine apart
> 
> I've stuck more or less with push/pull now and its liveable


cheers fella, to be honest benching is usually the only exercise that batters my shoulders, often two days after, they were aching today but i put this down to overhead pressing with a dodgy thumb

i'm just concentrating on making sure they are as warmed up as possible, sometimes inbetween sets too to limit the risk of injury



> good little journal mate, will be following,
> 
> so are your trying to pack on as much mass of poss or get big but keeping lean


to be honest at present i'm just concentrating on getting the strength back, the diet is gettign better (apart from curry for lunch today :lol: ) and then when the cut happens it will be a cut and a half 

cheers all for popping in :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yay for getting strengthback and diet on track - feels good when it all starts happening :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: to be honest if i don't tuck it in i'm ok, i can't get a tie on with it though as last time i did i nearly split the arms and cut off all blood to them for about half an hour :lol:


I'd need to put about 4" on my arms to get anywhere near splitting the sleeves of my fitted shirts! But then again I do wear a 17.5" collar


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> I'd need to put about 4" on my arms to get anywhere near splitting the sleeves of my fitted shirts! But then again I do wear a 17.5" collar


don't make me post the old pic up of the last time i wore it :lol:

for work i wear the good old baggy 17.5 or 18" shirts, i can just about fasten the top button on the 18 ones :thumb:



> Yay for getting strengthback and diet on track - feels good when it all starts happening :thumb:


hope so, at the moment it's crippling me :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean, at the moment I can't stand up, sit down or scratch my **** without something aching :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back & biceps complete with full blown man flu

deadlifts

132kg 6

140kg 5

148kg 3

154kg 1

pull ups

14

12

8

barbell bent over rows

92kg 6

98kg 6

102kg 4

110kg 1

plate pinches (10kg plate in each hand)

50secs

62secs

50secs

* forgot about the dodgy thumb on plate pinches so the numbers are 5hit


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave you want to make sure that you're not doing yourself more harm than good. If you're training with a compromised immune system, not only will your recovery take longer but you will have a crap workout. Vicious circle.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dave you want to make sure that you're not doing yourself more harm than good. If you're training with a compromised immune system, not only will your recovery take longer but you will have a crap workout. Vicious circle.


yep, a very good point and one that did enter my mind about 30 minutes before i trained, i thought about a night infront of the tele (the mrs was busy so no sexytime to be had) but decided that after the weeks off i needed to get back into some sort of a routine involving gym'age 



> Yeah I know what you mean, at the moment I can't stand up, sit down or scratch my **** without something aching :lol:


 :lol: great isn't it, the legs just start workign in time to do deadlifts 2 or 3 days later :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well considering you have puss-flu I think those weight's are still respectable mate 

I can do about 4 pull ups at the moment pmsl


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

112kg 5

118kg 3

124kg 1.5 :lol:

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 5

96kg 3

94kg 3

dips (vertical body)

b/w 10

+5kg 11

+10kg 10

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4

90kg 3

* added weight dips as requested by heineken


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 6

124kg 5

128kg 4

130kg 2

static holds

72 seconds

80 seconds

66 seconds

military press

72kg 6

76kg 5

78kg 4

81kg 0 (power-cleaned it)

upright rows (wide grip)

48kg 6

52kg 6

56kg 5

* not done the upright rows in well over 4 years, just waiting to see if my RC now falls apart


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's all about dom's today, mainly rhomboids, traps, glutes, quads, delts

Tonight is back and bi after a day of eating


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

132kg 6

138kg 6

146kg 2

150kg 1

pull ups

12

12

8

barbell bent over rows

84kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 5

110kg 2

zbar curls (raising elbows at top)

48kg 6

52kg 5

54kg 3

48kg 3

* gash weights on the deads, some way off the 160kg for 6 or 166kg for 1 - but I'll get there


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I reckon another few weeks and I'll be back in the 30's for deads. You'll get there boss :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I reckon another few weeks and I'll be back in the 30's for deads. You'll get there boss :thumb:


 :lol: ive discovered a secret training principle, which is don't train properly for 2-3 months then cane it like a mad man, the traps come up bigger then ever before even with light deads :thumb:

my triceps have never been this big either :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I meant 130's pmsl. Please, don't talk to me about arm size. I think mine would stay the same size if I pumped 5g of synthol into them :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I meant 130's pmsl. Please, don't talk to me about arm size. I think mine would stay the same size if I pumped 5g of synthol into them :lol:


 :lol: 30 is still impressive mate :lol:

note i said triceps, my biceps unless tensed resemble the bingo wings of an old lady

im sure my arms are on backwards :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Tri's, bi's.. I could shoot both separately and get the same results :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Tri's, bi's.. I could shoot both separately and get the same results :lol:


balls to it mate, you look damn good in a bikini so fook it :thumb: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right i posted pics in another post and realised there's no pics in here so here's a small collection from over the years

nearest i got to visible abs a few years back














































I'm going to take some new ones and get them posted up at some point


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

110kg 6

116kg 3

126kg 1

incline bench

86kg 6

92kg 6

98kg 3

104kg 0

100kg 1

dips (vertical body)

b/w 12

+10kg 12

+14kg 11

* fooked up a bit on sunday and didn't get c&t done (due to the city match) so i had a choice tonight of battering my (already sore) shoulders with either overhead press or bench press


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Add some more weight on those dips you gay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Add some more weight on those dips you gay


 :lol: nowt like constructive bullying eh :lol:

my max is b/w +18kg however the accuracy of this is limited as i have not known what my bodyweight is for over 2 years now :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Why not try 18 then lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Why not try 18 then lol


next week mate, the plan is

+8kg

+15kg

+20kg

:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

134kg 6

140kg 5

146kg 4

152kg 1

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows (abs didn't feel right so kept weights low)

86kg 6

90kg 6

96kg 4

100kg 3

zbar curls (raise at top)

48kg 6

54kg 4

56kg 3

48kg 6


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> back and biceps
> 
> deads
> 
> ...


How did that feel..?..  ...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> How did that feel..?..  ...


 :lol: the best word to describe it is annoyance - poor weights, wobbly knees and weird feeling abs :lol:

weights will get there pal, it may kill me but they'll get there just before it does :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i suppose it's been a bit since one of these types of updates, i kind of wish i had gone to the gym today instead of puttign it off till tomorrow (sunday)

but basically it went a bit land of the pear in work tonight and i ended up defending myself with a good olf left hook (i'm right handed) and dishing out a bit of an education once the bloke woke up again (one-timed him in the mouth with the left)

now anyone who has ever hit anyone knows it can mess your hand up, especially when there are teeth marks in it, so at present its cut open and twice the size, the right hands aching a bit (not sure why but it is) so tonight i'll sleep with a bag of frozen veg on it, tomorrow i'll strap it up and hope the swelling goes down by monday morning

it's a mess though so tomorrows session, no matter what i do wont happen


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You absolute Kenneth :lol:

Wish you a speedy recovery bud xxxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> You absolute Kenneth :lol:
> 
> Wish you a speedy recovery bud xxxx


 :lol:

update on the hand, well this morning i felt like id been hit by a bus as all the aches and pains came out at the same time

been working my magic with the hand (ice, warm, strapping, keeping using it, etc) and the swellings down, just waiting for the bruising to go and then to get some strength back before the gym gets hit again (hands pretty much rule out most exercises as we know)

i was talking to a few lads about it today and would do the same next time as well, its rare that this happens at work (been years since i last had a proper fight on the doors) but at the time i was not about to find out if i could take a head butt to the temple

having remembered what happenned today i was breaking up the fight, one lad got involved that didnt need to, grabbed me round the neck area (bruised and sore neck and shoulders), then got dragged off me by one of the other doorlads, he grabbed my right arm and took a step back, so i assumed in a split second, either rightly or wrongly that he was taking a step back to stick the nutt on, im right handed and he had hold of my arm so i defended myself

not great looking back, in a court id be up against it but i suppose the injuries and pains i have are not as bad as

a) his

B) mine if id waited to see what he did (glass/bottle/headbutt)

rest before i get back on it in the gym, goes to show with the job in a split second it can go from all good to very bad and one bad decision can see you in a very very bad position (ie battling like i was)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i must be getting wise in my old age as im considering not returning to training until sunday (in other words a week off)

i have considered trainign thursday but with it being back and bicep day if im honest this is the worst day if grip isnt there (as it isn't quite at the moment)

i can now make a fist, and more or less use the hand as usual but its still swollen and fingers are weak, therefore deadlifting could see a crippled back

sunday will be chest and triceps, i may change my mind if i get no pain for the whole of tomorrow


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That's not getting old mate it's getting sensible.

I have taken to a whole week off immediately following injury recently and it has helped a hell of a lot.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> That's not getting old mate it's getting sensible.
> 
> I have taken to a whole week off immediately following injury recently and it has helped a hell of a lot.


  cheers pal, not been on here for about 4 days as my broadbands been down, and didnt really see the point in coming on, tryign to get my phone working when i didnt really have anything to say anyway :lol:

not sure what the craic is tonight, not sure if its directly linked to last saturday but seems i dont have any hours on the doors this weekend and am off next weekend anyway so this weekend may see a night out tonight, a night with the mrs tomorrow and back in the gym on sunday afternoon for some chest and triceps :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Night out? Try not to break the other hand this time eh? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Night out? Try not to break the other hand this time eh? :lol:


 :lol:

the other hands been shattered for some time which is annoying as i always thought i could rely on my left in old age if i ever got arthritus and had to write a letter :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im about to try a chest and triceps session despite having been told under no circumstances by the missus not too

decided chest and tri's may be the best break-in day for the hand, if it goes on bench the powercage will be ok for safety

im just going to try each exercise and if its not hapenning move onto the next 

may even go all out and try some grip exercises


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Silly f*cker lol, take it easy!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oh lord.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well folks i did do a little bit of an experiment lastnight, i used the left hand when ejecting someone so on the quiet i knew my grip was ok possibly to a level of all exercises except deadlifts

basically i threw someone out with one hand and used the left (by accident) to grip them and it was ok 

yes i am a retard


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

112kg 6

116kg 3

124kg 2

128kg 0.5

incline bench

86kg 6

90kg 6

96kg 3

100kg 1

dips (vertical)

b/w 12

b/w +10kg 12

b/w +18kg 9 (just for heineken)

no cgbp

forgot to mention i weighed myself at my mates the other day (after a night out) on his cheap scales i topped a monumentally embarassing 14 stone 3


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ckin hell mate even I'm catching up with you weight-wise :lol:

Good to hear about the hand though, how did it feel during?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> F*ckin hell mate even I'm catching up with you weight-wise :lol:
> 
> Good to hear about the hand though, how did it feel during?


i blame cheap scales :cursing:

ive been, in the past few years anything from 13 stone 7 to just under 16 stone

i kind of thought i was over 15 stone at the least, i had just had a really big hangover poo though :lol:

the hand felt ok to be honest, didn't feel it at all or id likely have stopped, i didnt push it too far but felt good :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

How is the hand doing now chap? Been quiet recently!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> How is the hand doing now chap? Been quiet recently!


Alright pal, the hands as good as its going to get 

Been doing a bit of training inbetween weekends away up north

Also not had broadband for about 2 weeks, hopefully be back on today so can update lifts


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Well still no broadband and my phone takes ages to load

Sacked sky off after falling out with them and royal mail and not having internet for 3 weeks-now need to find a new provider and get it set up


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What mobile network are you on mate - if it's O2 try them. Even if it isn't try them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

i have missed you dave. you complete me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes Dave you make me feel like a natural woman...

As Matt said, go with O2. I love them.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> i have missed you dave. you complete me





> Yes Dave you make me feel like a natural woman...


 :lol:

good news is that I'm back! :thumb:

bad news is that it was sky ive sacked off and gone to bt i'll see how it goes for the next 18 months

but i should be back for a bit hopefully anyway :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, an update before the training updates over the last few weeks

i think the last time i properly updated id just knackered the left hand at work, well it healed (i actually let it heal for once) so i got back into training and was working the weights up again

then i went away with the missus, went to edinburgh and sucessfully fooked my left knee walking up a hill, believe it or not

its not been right since, i have squatted once in about a month so its a case of easing it back in, never went to the docs but what didnt help was i did it on the second to last day and had to drive all the way from edinburgh to mine (about 3-400 miles) on it which was great fun

now trying to get back into the gym, doing bits


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

9th feb

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 6

124kg 6

128kg 3

static holds

63secs

73secs

78secs

military press

74kg 6

76kg 3

- hand gave me grief


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

16th feb

legs and shoulders (minus legs)

back from holiday with fooked left knee

military press

70kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 5

82kg 3

upright rows

28kg 6

48kg 6

58kg 5

60kg 4

plate pinches (10kg plate)

34secs

39secs

43secs

- i learnt that the left hand had no grip at all, so ruled deadlifts out for the time being


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

19th feb

chest and tri (not back and bi for above reason)

flat bench

106kg 6

114kg 5

120kg 2

126kg 1

130kg 0.5

incl bench

88kg 6

92kg 6

98kg 3

102kg 0

100kg 0

dips

+10kg 13

+18kg 10

+20kg 6

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

22nd feb

back and bi's

deadlifts

130kg 6

134kg 5

138kg 3

140kg 1

pull ups

12

12

8

barbell bent over rows

86kg 6

90kg 5

96kg 5

104kg 2

zbar curls

48kg 6

52kg 6

56kg 2

48kg 5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

28th feb

chest and tri

flat bench

112kg 6

116kg 4

120kg 3

124kg 2

128kg 0.5

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 5

100kg 3

102kg 1

dips

+12kg 10

+18kg 10

+22kg 8

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

2nd march

legs and shoulders

squats

100kg 6

120kg 6

126kg .5

static holds

73secs

64secs

50secs

military press

70kg 6

74kg 6

76kg

78kg 1

upright rows

38kg 6

48kg 6

58kg 5

68kg 5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

8th march (today)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 5

114kg 4

116kg 3

120kg 2

126kg 1

incline bench

90kg 6

96kg 4

100kg 2

102kg 1

dips

+15kg 10

+20kg 8

+22kg 6


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, my thoughts......

its obvious to anyone that the weights have dropped quite significantly, so the main aim is to obviously get these back up, whilst hopefully staying injury free for the next few weeks, not sure what im going to do with the knee yet (ive not managed to squat and deadlift in the same week for months now)

the weights obviously need to come back up, but they need to do so on their own (no pound chasing) im hoping i get over the chest infection i currently have (thats my excuse for the poor showing tonight) and am looking to get back into the 3 day a week routine


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BT.

B-fücking-T.

Muppet.

That is all.

Oh but good that you seem to be injury-free.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> BT.
> 
> B-fücking-T.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

bt are evil i agree but we all make mistakes :lol:

im injury free except the left knee thats right royally bu55ered :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> bt are evil i agree but we all make mistakes :lol:


That's why people like me are around - to provide the benefit of our advice - so you don't have to make the mistakes.

Which you ignored :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> That's why people like me are around - to provide the benefit of our advice - so you don't have to make the mistakes.
> 
> Which you ignored :lol:


it took me that long on my phone to get onto facebook to see who you'd recommended id already told myself it was bt you'd suggested :lol:

yes i am a mongatron


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

lesg and shoulders

squats

110kg 6

120kg 6

130kg 3

136kg 0.5

military press

72kg 6

76kg 6

78kg 4

80kg 1 - powercleaned it

upright rows

48kg 6

60kg 6

64kg 4

70kg 3

* squats getting there with the knee although it feels slightly shot-to-5hit

* one word to describe my shoulders ...... pain


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What the sh*i*t? How did I miss these updates?

Good to see you posting again mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> What the sh*i*t? How did I miss these updates?
> 
> Good to see you posting again mate


 :lol:

you see the carpet? i slipped back in underneath it

big update for today is the anticipation of deadlifts with a right royally bu55ered knee, losing patience

had to laugh when i got asked by her if id been squatting on it, she's not really a gym monkey and asked if id dropped it down, i said i had to about 120, she wanted me to drop it to 50kg

tonight i may puss out and do rack pulls instead :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

rack pulls (no deads) never done before

120kg 6

130kg 6

130kg 6

140kg 4

* not entirely sure the bar was low enough (bit too shruggy for my liking)

pull ups

14

12

12

barbell bent over rows

84kg 6

94kg 5

98kg 4

104kg 2

zbar curls

50kg 6

54kg 4

58kg 2

48kg 5

*now off to try and shave my head after training arms


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right big news is that i now have 10 weeks to get cut, im not going to go mad but i vertainly want to lose the love handles and belly

booking a holiday for 10 weeks time (will be there in 10 weeks time) and with it being a beach holiday i want to get in at least a bit better shape, im not kidding myself im going to get abs out but id liek more definition (ie less fat)

even if i did go mad it would be pretty pointless as soon as i had a beer over there, its not a drinking holiday but after the next 10 weeks of cutting, am cardio and proper diet (and vodka and diet coke) i will need at least a couple of beers over the week, but the whole going podgy as soon as i have a beer problem means abs out isn't necessarily a problem

basically what im saying is chicken is my new stella, should be interesting, will get some recent pics up

its not a problem if i dont to be honest, she wont be bothered and i said id only cut if i wanted to (ive had a few occasions where my heart wasnt in it so i gave up) so if i have/want to im halfway there, i just need to have a think of a form of am cardio i can do with knackered knees and lack of access to a gym


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

How do you find walking?

I've been getting out if the house before breakfast for a brisk walk every day.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I was meant to be starting my cut tomorrow, but it's St. Patrick's day Weds.. sh*t on those plans :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> How do you find walking?
> 
> I've been getting out if the house before breakfast for a brisk walk every day.


walking isn't too bad mate, at the moment im either thinking of a bit of boxing early on (shadow boxing, skipping, etc), buying a push bike, walking or hit style running (the old lamp post method)

the last one will possibly cane my knee but im hoping the weights help to cut me up a bit especially as im now doing no/low carbs apart from pwo and pwo 



> I was meant to be starting my cut tomorrow, but it's St. Patrick's day Weds.. sh*t on those plans :lol:


 :lol: your buggered, my mates birthdays at the end of april so it will be interesting to see if i can stay on vodka and diet coke allnight :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight see's a gym sesh (chest and triceps)

tomorrow sees a 5am get up for am cardio, in the form of boxing type exercises

diet todays been better then usual, only proper carbs ive had has been the pwo meal im currently eating which is stir fried chicken breasts and noodles cooked in olive oil and soy sauce (low salt) and frozen veg

tomorrow sees a big chicken buying sesh, the buying of a healthy sauce for flavour, some sweetners instead of sugar in coffee (have it black anyway), loads of veg and some sleeping tablets


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay for all of that but the sleeping tablets.

Go for herbal ones if possible.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Yay for all of that but the sleeping tablets.
> 
> Go for herbal ones if possible.


i'll look out for them mate, i can see me being ok for a few days before the insomnia kicks in

i was looking at maybe doing a 4 day routine in the gym for the next 10 weeks but i may keep it as a 3 day carbing up before and after and training heavy (looking for some new pb's and some ignoring of injuries) with 2 or 3 days am cardio

possibly 5-6 weeks of good diet and good exercise and 3-4 weeks of ephedrine with stupid amounts of caffeine *if* i get in good enough shape to justify it although to be fair id be happy with losing the love handles and belly rather then trying to get ripped in 10 weeks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps - finally getting somewhere on some exercises

flat bench

110kg 6

116kg 4

122kg 2

124kg 1.5

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 3

104kg 1

dips (vertical body)

+16kg 12

+20kg 9

+23kg 5

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4

90kg 3

* yes i was a di*k on the flat bench, need to stop chasing numbers

* going to tuck into a cnp bar for some carbs, then in about half an hour have dry tuna then go bed for the big 5:30am get up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

morning cardio done, didn't go to town

just did a bit of skipping and shadow boxing, etc

didnt get overly sweaty but got the heart rate up so its better then nowt


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good start mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Good start mate


cheers pal 

i might of got a bit more sweaty if it

a) hadn't been about 5 degrees in my house

B) I'd kept more clothes on

:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gym tonight, legs and shoulders with dodgy knees, may swop the routine slightly and add good mornings, stiff leg deadlifts or hack squats into it, something like

squats

good mornings/stiff leg deads/hack squats

military press

upright rows

then up for cardio at 5am, got to be in work at 7:30-8:00 and it takes over an hour to get there, not impressed with this 5am 5hit though


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> chest and triceps - finally getting somewhere on some exercises
> 
> flat bench
> 
> ...


 :lol: The .5 makes me laugh....some solid lifts there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Phez said:


> :lol: The .5 makes me laugh....some solid lifts there mate :thumbup1:


 :lol: well its not quite a rep but its more then no reps so in the middle seems only fair :lol:

cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: well its not quite a rep but its more then no reps so in the middle seems only fair :lol:
> 
> cheers pal :thumb:


If it goes down slowly and goes up part way it's 0.5 in my book.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> If it goes down slowly and goes up part way it's 0.5 in my book.


 :thumb: good man

on a side note, forgot to mention that asda are doing about 15 chicken breasts for £9


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Why do I remind you of ASDA?

And my journal is at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-100.html since you didn't ask :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

112kg 6

124kg 5

134kg 3

140kg 1.5

static holds

82secs

76secs

74secs

military press

74kg 6

76kg 5

78kg 3

80kg 2

upright rows

52kg 6

62kg 6

66kg 4

72kg 2

* buzzin with the squats and overhead press, both are getting there slowly


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Quite, you're an Ocado man.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave how much weight do you use on the static holds?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Why do I remind you of ASDA?
> 
> And my journal is at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-100.html since you didn't ask :tongue:


 :lol: its the weird way my mind works, plus im nowhere near with it after the gym

:lol: ive not really been going into journals of late pal, had a bit going on i'll have a ganders and see how many exercises your lifting less then me on to cheer myself up :lol:



> Dave how much weight do you use on the static holds?


none mate, i know its the whole adding extra weight to grow principle out the window but theres nowt like killing your legs by squatting in a deep squat position, back against the wall and holding it in the air until you start crying, especially after squats


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah that's how you do them - I thought it was loaded but at the top of the squat, works the core a bit.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ah that's how you do them - I thought it was loaded but at the top of the squat, works the core a bit.


as in standing but with the bar on the shoulders?

sounds like a good plan, assuming you manage to get back up for the last rep and don't get half way up then drop back down

it could be a plan to add in but i personally can see myself holding back a rep if i feel i need to get back up

yeah the way i do its an old boxing training idea, we used to do it after having run up and down 101 steps 10 times (ie 20 times 101) then we had to hold it for 30 seconds without crying or honking up :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My idea is that you unrack the bar with a good bit more than you were using for reps - even 20% or so more than your 1RM - and just stand for a bit. But tensing the core, as you would for a rep.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> My idea is that you unrack the bar with a good bit more than you were using for reps - even 20% or so more than your 1RM - and just stand for a bit. But tensing the core, as you would for a rep.


ahh right, so basically rack the bar then throw a load of discs on as if you was about to do a standing calf raise but just stand there


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep. But try to lean forward a little as if you were going to do a squat. Wear a belt!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

80 for 2 on mp.. nice one brovvaa

Hows the knee feeling today?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> 80 for 2 on mp.. nice one brovvaa
> 
> Hows the knee feeling today?


Yeah mate its getting there, im hoping to get back up to an 84 odd kg military press

Knee isnt great mate, didnt get up today the legs were too tight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, complete with deadlifts for the first time since 22nd february

deads

120kg 6

130kg 6

138kg 3

142kg 1 (cheers darren(

pull ups

12

11

8

barbell bent over rows

86kg 6

94kg 5

100kg 3

104kg 2

plate pinches - 1kg smooth plate in each hand

63secs

54secs

50secs

* did the plate pinches instead of curls as my left elbows still trying to get used to a 3 day week and was aching a little bit

* happy with the deads even if my knees are now on fire


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No reps at 142? Or is that a typo?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> No reps at 142? Or is that a typo?


oops, its a silly sausage typo, should say 1 :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yesterday saw a bit of a major dip in diet at tea time, in the shape of pizza and garlic bread, but i'll blag it as being a cheat meal, i did do some naked cardio afterwards though 

today saw am cardio well not so much am cardio as it was done at 12 but fasted cardio, did a bit of boxing, skipping, etc then a walk to the shop whilst a little bit smelly and wearing a tight train hard or go home t shirt

all in all about 43 minutes including the stroll to the shop


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well ive managed to pull something in my arm which stops me from extending it fully, so i kind of hoped it would go away before tonight's chest and triceps session, no amount of strapping was going to convince me getting up to a 13kg bench was going to happen

so, seen as i was dressed for the gym i just did about 2 minutes of skipping (well jumping on the spot until i got sweaty and my knees gave in

rest day tomorrow (no am cardio and no gym at night) then back in for legs and shoulders (hopefully) on wednesday night


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> well ive managed to pull something in my arm which stops me from extending it fully, so i kind of hoped it would go away before tonight's chest and triceps session, no amount of strapping was going to convince me getting up to a 13kg bench was going to happen


Must be serious because even I can manage a 13kg bench :lol:

Seriously, rest up mate. Take a week and relax.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Must be serious because even I can manage a 13kg bench :lol:
> 
> Seriously, rest up mate. Take a week and relax.


 :lol:

dammit

i managed to do it in such a manly way you'd never imagine it possible, i did it sat on a settee with a tall arm, yes I'm that pathetic :lol:

resting it tomorrow, think it's a tricep pull or very slight tear, in which case i'll be back in the gym in no time :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I was going to mention the 13kg bench :lol:

You're worse that YoungGun for injuries mate!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I was going to mention the 13kg bench :lol:
> 
> You're worse that YoungGun for injuries mate!


 :lol:

injuries are there to be ignored pal :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 5

114kg 5

118kg 3

122kg 0.5

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 4

98kg 3

100kg 2

dips (leaning forwards)

12

12

11

close grip bench

82kg 6

86kg 5

88kg 3

92kg 2.5

may have to look at starting to build up more slowly to ensure i hit at least 16 reps per exercise


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this afternoon saw fasted cardio in the form of shadow boxing and skipping, didn't do it until 2pm but it was soon as i got up

did 3 minutes of skipping, a minute off, then 3 minutes of shadow boxing, then repeat

only did it for about 20 minutes but it was a good workout, especially whilst drinking coffee instead of water 

then went on a walk to buy a paper, it was a brisk walk and went the shop further away so possibly only just over half a mile, got back just as an hour had passed though

also, diet slipped last night, was in a bad mood when got in at 6am so had a chicken nuggett bap (hence the cardio this morning), oops


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chicken nugget bap?

Even as a student, never heard of that one pmsl :lol:

My cut started this morning mate, bad times


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Chicken nugget bap?
> 
> Even as a student, never heard of that one pmsl :lol:
> 
> My cut started this morning mate, bad times


 :lol: i was a bit down when i got in from work so decided to have some really healthy chicken nuggetts, then decided to combine the snack with getting rid of the week and week old baps that were still in my cupboard

give it a go, sack the cut off :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

114kg 6

120kg 5

130kg 4

140kg 1

standing calf raises - straight legs off block

142kg 12

140kg 12

150kg 12

military press (from floor)

72kg 6

76kg 6

79kg 4

82kg 1 can't be far off my bw

upright rows

54kg 6

64kg 5

68kg 4

74kg 3

* haven't trained my calves for years and years but i clocked them this morning and while relaxed they're quite literally little girl calves  they were even when i was calf raising 180kg+ for reps

* i can see ribs more with each week (to be fair i can see my ribs even when at 20%+ bf but they're coming through, just got to lose the love handles, i've got about 8 weeks on saturday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was supposed to be getting up this morning to do some AM cardio but i had a bit of a disaster with my bath

i re-sealed it and made the spectacular error of not waiting long enough to have a shower so most of it came off again, re-sealed it last night but trying to leave it as long as possible before i have a shower so am cardio may have to wait till tomorrow

back and biceps at about 4 then off to my mates to fu*k up my diet by eating pizza and drinking stella


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

124kg 6

134kg 6

140kg 4

146kg 1

pull ups (overhand)

12

12

8

barbell bent over rows (lowered poundages)

86kg 6

90kg 5

94kg 4

96kg 3

zbar curls

48kg 6

52kg 5

54kg 3

48kg 4

* went off the boil a bit after the deads, was well impressed with the deads as well as they're coming back up nicely


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

poo session

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 3

120kg 2

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 4 & 5

98kg 2

dips (leaning forwards)

3x12

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4

88kg 3


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Hows the diet going fatty


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this afternoon saw am cardio (well fasted cardio) in the form of about 35 minutes of skipping and shadow boxing then a walk to the shop all in all about 52 minutes

whilst drinking coffee


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Hows the diet going fatty


 :lol: its a good job i dont come in here for compliments isnt it :lol: :laugh:

it went a bit to 5hit a few days last week when i had a few pizzas, garlic bread, etc

i find it a hell of a lot easier keeping to a proper diet, routine, etc when im at work and at the moment im not :cursing:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Errr have you seen the sh*t YoungBell says to me? :lol:

I know the feeling, I worked before uni and when I could train.. was easy to adhere to diet. Went to uni.. not even worth talking about pmsl.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Errr have you seen the sh*t YoungBell says to me? :lol:
> 
> I know the feeling, I worked before uni and when I could train.. was easy to adhere to diet. Went to uni.. not even worth talking about pmsl.


 :lol: you just wait till i get them holiday photos up, bet they look the same as before i started the cut, or worse :lol:

well when im off i end up working the 2nd job more so 6am get-ups becomes 12pm get-ups :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs & shoulders

squats

112kg 6

116kg 6

124kg 4

134kg 0.5

static holds

78 seconds

76 seconds

80 seconds

military press (from floor)

74kg 6

76kg 6

80kg 2

78kg 2

upright rows

54kg 6

62kg 6

70kg 5

76kg 3

* not a great session but ive had literally no energy all day, no amount of pre-workout food was going to work miracles, weights were down but feel better for having trained now (even if i do feel like ****)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you not feel like a bellend doing 0.5 of a squat? 

Sh*t session or not, you're still pressing hard mate, have you thought of higher volume? From what I remember you've always used fairly low reps, and you don't *need* the extra strength for rugby any more, though I understand it's more satisfying to be using bigger weights psychologically. Just an thought mate, might mean less niggles too 

I was joking about the squat thing, don't eat me pmsl


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Do you not feel like a bellend doing 0.5 of a squat?
> 
> Sh*t session or not, you're still pressing hard mate, have you thought of higher volume? From what I remember you've always used fairly low reps, and you don't *need* the extra strength for rugby any more, though I understand it's more satisfying to be using bigger weights psychologically. Just an thought mate, might mean less niggles too
> 
> I was joking about the squat thing, don't eat me pmsl


 :lol: to be honest i train at home, alone and i still felt like a di*k but it was not coming up for any amount of money in the world it was that bad id never walk again if id managed to get it back up :lol:

interesting points on the higher volume, i have done 3x12 in the past and 4x8 (if i remember right) but i didnt really enjoy it as much which is kind of weird as the only people who find out what i do, or dont lift are on here :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right i've got till 6 weeks on saturday to get the last bits of fat gone

the missus has noticed that im losing weight which is a good sign as she sees me more often then most (so weight loss should be less noticable then someone who rarely sees me) particularly with the ribs now being more on show

long way to go, back & biceps tonight, then fasted cardio tomorrow, may do about an hour again


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff mate, what's going on diet-wise?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back & biceps

deadlifts

126kg 6

136kg 6

142kg 4

148kg 1

pull ups

12

12

8

barbell bent over rows

84kg 6

88kg 6

94kg 4

100kg 3

plate pinches (10kg smooth plate in each hand)

75secs

65secs

30secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Good stuff mate, what's going on diet-wise?


diets back on mate, we go 6 weeks on saturday, so the plan is to come off the creatine in either 4 or 5 weeks and hopefully lose some water in the last week or two

diets back on, had a few beers last night though but im back on the chicken, tuna, prawn diet with loads of veg and water 

6 weeks to go, lost a bit of weight, still got love handles and no visible abs but if i spend the whole week doing bodybuilding poses i'll be right (see pictures i'm about to put up  )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ignore that about pics im waiting for photobucket to email me with my password as i forgot it again 

the new avatar will have to do for now


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right bit of fasted cardio in the form of skipping (well jumping on the spot), shadow boxing and at one point the decision to run up and down stairs ten times (ie up then down being one)

this reminded me of my boxing training days and with my stairs being as steep as they are nearly produced tears i then went for a brisk walk to the shop for a paper and walked the long way back, was going to run up the stairs again on my return but i thought the missus may come round to find me dead 

back at work monday


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Traps are lookin massive fatty!

Bet that stairs thing made a foockin racket :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just thought I'd say, I love you dave x


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You do look a bit leaner there...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Traps are lookin massive fatty!
> 
> Bet that stairs thing made a foockin racket :lol:


cheers flower

yeah it must of sounded like a weight watchers convention running to the opening of a new greggs :thumb:



> Just thought I'd say, I love you dave x


cheers pal, its nice to see you in here hunny 



> You do look a bit leaner there...


cheers boss, the hands cover the gut up nicely, i am gettign more vascular though which can only be good :thumb:

i do keep getting caught looking at my triceps whilst indulging in a bit of hows-your-father as well


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders, realised at 1am (when i was still awake) that i never did chest and triceps last week, oops

squats

114kg 6

120kg 6

126kg 3

136kg 1.5

static holds

83 seconds

72 seconds

74 seconds

military press (from floor)

72kg 6

76kg 6

78kg 4

80kg 2

upright rows

56kg 6

64kg 6

72kg 4

78kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a little game of on this day in .......

*2007*

14/04/07

chest & triceps

flat barbell bench

97kg 10

87kg 10

88kg 10

89kg 10

incline bench

54kg 10

60kg 10

70kg 10

66kg 10

*2008*

15/04/08

shoulders

seated dumbell press

21.2kg 10

25.2kg 10

29.2kg 10

31.2kg 8

military press

54kg 10

58kg 10

67kg 10

69kg 8

barbell shrugs

80kg 10

96kg 10

136kg 10

142kg 10

plate pinches (10kg plate)

65 seconds

60 seconds

46 seconds

*2009*

17/04/09

chest & triceps

flat bench

94kg 6

104kg 6

114kg 6

118kg 4.5

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 6

98kg 5

96kg 6

dips (vertical body)

b/w 3x12

close grip bench press

84kg 6

92kg 6

94kg 6

96kg 4

* as you can see i never really knew what i was doing training wise


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks its going well Dave  I can only echo everyone elses comments, ever and request that I be at least fifth in line to suck you off or propose some sort of mass orgy (I have a box full of various lubes) 

Seriously though good going mate. What are your Aims for the year and how far are you away from nailing them?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Looks its going well Dave  I can only echo everyone elses comments, ever and request that I be at least fifth in line to suck you off or propose some sort of mass orgy (I have a box full of various lubes)
> 
> Seriously though good going mate. What are your Aims for the year and how far are you away from nailing them?


alright pal, good to see you in here, on an un-related piece of information i turned down cake today :lol:

at the moment i think your some way off fifth, you are like liverpool, still in with a chance but need to do some work :tongue:

as regards a serious answer for a change relating to aims im not really going too mad before the holiday, id like to get uber ripped even if its just once and with me turning 26 in a few months it may be the right moment to see how far i can go so i suppose my aim is to just get a bit more cut up and fitter

as regards lifts, id like to get them all up, my old aims for the big three was

180kg deadlift

150kg bench

180kg squat

some are nearer then others, the squats are the least likely to happen

cheers for popping in mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have niggling injuries again folks 

didn't train *back and biceps* due to a niggling back which, unsurprisingly showed itself in the session i did do, *chest and triceps*, as did sore wrists

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 4

124kg 2

incline bench

86kg 6

90kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 1

dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench

80kg 6

86kg 4

in diet news i had a pie today, the rest of the diet was pretty good too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, to be fair to heineken i am beginning to consider whether the whole always training heavy idea is actually doing me any good after ears of it

i always train heavy but with good form, basically as heavy as i can with good form, with the general rep range being an up pyramid (with reps obviously dropping with each set) and therefore aiming to hit at least 16 reps over all sets

(an example may be 6,6,4,2 with poundages upped inbetween each set)

however i know that if i up the reps to 8 or 10 i know i'll just train as heavy as i can for that particular number of reps

decisions decisions

what's brought the above on is the number of niggling injuries i get, in essence im only doing a three day split with a day inbetween (not taking the cardio into count) so therefore, even though im working hard i should really be encountering DOMS as opposed to DOMS and niggling injuries

the current one seems to be a lower lat pull its to one side so thats a relief but it effectively rules out any form of training tonight (back and biceps) which is annoying


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

saturday morning saw some fasted cardio in the form of skipping, shadow boxing, running up and down stairs and a walk

all in all just under an hour


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Sunday saw some fasted cardio in the form of skipping, shadow boxing, running up and down stairs and a walk

all in all just over an hour

back still isn't 100% been getting some decent massages and some twinges that have been there for years have been getting nicely eased, not sure if the back will be ready for legs and shoulders tomorrow and in particular squats

will be away this time in 5 weeks, assuming that ba5tard volcano stops taking the pi55 of course


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bit of cardio tonight, was fooked after 25 minutes though, mainly due to heavy legs (three days of cardio in a row won't have helped)

My back's still a little bit sore, so the plan is to duck legs and shoulders (tonight), rest tomorrow, train chest and triceps wednesday, rest thursday then train back and biceps friday by which time i should be fresh as a daisy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 6

112kg 5

116kg 3

120kg 2

incline bench

84kg 6

88kg 6

92kg 5

98kg 2

dips (vertical body)

b/w 12

+10kg 12

+15kg 6

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4

90kg 2


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently switched from weighted dips leaning forward, to going upright primarily using the tri's.. f*ck me 8 reps are hard work :lol:

I'm just managing +5kg yet I manage 30kg fine leaning forward slightly!

How are things going mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I recently switched from weighted dips leaning forward, to going upright primarily using the tri's.. f*ck me 8 reps are hard work :lol:
> 
> I'm just managing +5kg yet I manage 30kg fine leaning forward slightly!
> 
> How are things going mate


I'm the opposite mate, upright dips i can cope with extra weight, leaning forwards i wobble all over the place like a weeble :lol:

back in the gym tonight for a bit of back and biceps action which could be interesting


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

120kg 6

130kg 6

140kg 4

146kg 1

chin ups

10

12

7

barbell bent over rows

80kg 6

86kg 6

92kg 4

96kg 2

zbar curls (raising elbows high at top)

48kg 6

50kg 5

52kg 4

56kg 2

* slightly lighter then usual to see how the back liked it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, at this time in 4 weeks i'll (hopefully) be sat on a plane drinking stella so we have 4 weeks left

im working on the friday night, so may as well train as usual on friday before work so we have 4 weeks to last night

i'll then be getting up at about 12 and going more or less straight to the airport

whilst i said i wasnt going to kill myself to get in shape ive not done quite as well as i'd hoped i would even though i knew i was asking a bit much in getting cut up in 10 weeks (the back set me back about two weeks as im still taking it a bit easy on lifts)

once i get back i'll assess whether i carry on the cut and get ripped/cut or whether i go back on a size diet, chances are the former will be carried on (at the moment im quite liking being lighter in terms of weight) however when we get to summer and the arms come out on the door i may start having size issues again

drinking session today which will obviously help the diet, then its back on it until the holiday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders for first time since back went

squats

114kg 6

120kg 6

126kg 4

136kg 1.5

static holds

78secs

72secs

60secs

military press (from floor)

72kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 4

80kg 3

upright rows

54kg 6

60kg 6

66kg 5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 4

124kg 2

incline bench

86kg 6

90kg 6

94kg 4

98kg 2

dips (vertical body)

b/w 12

+12kg 12

+17kg 6

close grip bench

80kg 6

86kg 5

88kg 4

90kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps complete with sore elbow

deadlifts

124kg 6

130kg 6

142kg 3

148kg 1

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

82kg 6

88kg 6

94kg 4

100kg 2

plate pinches (due to bad elbow)

10kg plate

60secs

56secs

34secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fasted cardio in the form of about 30 minutes of skipping, shadow boxing and running upstairs

then a walk to the shops for a paper, some milk and some beer, who said alcohol cannot help with cardio?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

116kg 6

122kg 6

130kg 3

136kg 0.5

static holds

75 seconds

76 seconds

66 seconds

military press

70kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 4

82kg 1

upright rows

60kg 6

66kg 6

68kg 4

72kg 3

* still got a few niggling injuries that I'm planning on ignoring until the holiday where the week will become a rest week (may make it two weeks rest to get motivation, etc back)

* when I say niggling injuries I mean I can't do exercises that require movement of the elbow (bench press, military press) without strapping

* my left knees also playing up on squats even with tight strapping

the plan is as follows

- two more solid weeks of training (2 of each session) up until the day before I go

- am cardio, although this may be just weekends (as currently doing) and one day during the week

- no beer until the 22nd/23rd (diet coke and vodka for me before bed at weekends)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

112kg 6

116kg 5

120kg 3

126kg 1.5

incline bench

86kg 6

90kg 6

96kg 4

100kg 2

dips (vertical body)

+5kg 12

+15kg 10

+20kg 5

close grip bench

82kg 6

88kg 5

90kg 4

92kg 2


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Pics, we want naked dave.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Pics, we want naked dave.


 :lol:

people need paying to see naked dave

holiday on 22nd so pics on or around the 20th, not much progress been made though unfortunately


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

What you weigh atm mate? And what did you start at again, 90kg?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> What you weigh atm mate? And what did you start at again, 90kg?


you only asked that cos you know i don't know the answer :lol:

i think i was about 85kg and would (purely) guess at being about 80kg now

i did weigh myself at my mates one morning whilst hungover but i cant remember what the answer was, to be honest the only time i consistantly weighed myself was when i was trying to get up from 16 stone


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Noice progress, Im about 76kg atm! I could match you in about a week and a half if we keep going the same way  (never thought I'd say that!)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Noice progress, Im about 76kg atm! I could match you in about a week and a half if we keep going the same way  (never thought I'd say that!)


yeah but your a ripped adonis and im well, not


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

126kg 6

132kg 6

144kg 3

150kg 2

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

86kg 6

90kg 6

96kg 4

100kg 2

plate pinches (10kg plate in each hand)

66secs

58secs

66secs

* yes we are back at a 150kg deadlift, finally

* struggling with my quads yesterday so wasn't expecting the deadlifts at all

* plate pinches again in place of the (strapped up) elbow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bit of fasted cardio, the usual 5hite

running up and down stairs

skipping

shadow boxing

about 30 minutes of the above whilst drinking coffee then a stroll to the shops

all in all about 55minutes


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

powerlifter8 said:


> Noice progress, Im about 76kg atm! I could match you in about a week and a half if we keep going the same way  (never thought I'd say that!)


Same as....unfortunately I don't want to be 78kg, I want to be closer to 58kg...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders with strapped up elbow

squats

120kg 6

126kg 6

132kg 3

138kg 1

happy with them

static holds

75secs

74secs

63secs

military press

72kg 6

76kg 6

80kg 0.5 power-cleaned it

left them there

upright rows

62kg 6

68kg 6

72kg 5

76kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Same as....unfortunately I don't want to be 78kg, I want to be closer to 58kg...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps - half a session due to someone having an accident on the motorway and the knock-on effect meaning ive only just finished in the gym even with half a session

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

120kg 2

116kg 4

incline bench

88kg 6

92kg 5

96kg 5

100kg 2

5hit session, feel like 5hit too so should of had the night off to eat whilst sat on my ar5e


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not training related but im not a happy chimp after tonight, long story short i have an eye the size of the world due to managers cutting doorstaff numbers and hours

and the plan is to get it sorted by monday morning, its come up within 2 hours though so im not hopeful


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Which door mate? I've just left tiger for a similar reason.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Which door mate? I've just left tiger for a similar reason.


one up near burnley mate, to be honest its happenning all over from what i hear, first thing to go in cost cutting is lads and their hours

first thing i said when i was told on friday night was that somneone would get hurt


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

After christmas our hours we all cut.

1500 people, 8 lads working, p*ss take.

One night we only had 400 inside, 4 people working, manager wanted to send me and a guy who was working inside home, leaving one inside up 3 flights of stairs and one on the door on his own. I stayed for the other lads safety, and nothing happened, but when things like this start happening you know it's only gonna get worse.

What did it for me was that my hours were cut, 11 starts instead of my 9.30, and apparently my company had renegotiated the contracts, which led to a £1 pay cut. Something they didn't tell me about until 7 weeks later when I spotted it on my wages. The manager there became a bell. One weekend it went off twice, and apparently I was out of order in my actions, along with the other 2 on the front door.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mrbez said:


> After christmas our hours we all cut.
> 
> 1500 people, 8 lads working, p*ss take.
> 
> ...


yeah similar sort of thing by the sounds of it, we got a 4am licence so it meant the same number of hours except a later finish and a later start obviously

there was 6 or 7 lads, now there's 4 and 5, they send one early on friday so it becomes 3 and one early on saturday so it becomes 4

basically lastnight me on my own dealing with 500 people with at best one lad to call from the door, so the usual occurs, lapse behaviour as you only have one pair of eyes so cant see everything, and if you can you cant always deal with it on your own

the best bit of it is there are rumours that as the lad is a regular he'll be let back in which is nice :lol:

to be honest we cant get our head round the current manager as he's hopeless, instead of trying to get more then the 20 people in downstairs he's cutting costs,

get more people in + cut costs = more money all round

it just seems the same thing every week and eventually the punters get bored and go elsewhere, a well-known bar in the centre of a city/town simply cannot survive with 30-40 people in it on a friday night no matter how harsh the cost cutting is


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders may not be a good idea tonight with the hand being right royally bu55ered (for a change) so im going to do some cardio, probably the usual shadow boxing, skipping, etc

may end up having the week off and doing the above all week, then hitting it like a mad man the week i get back


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

boxing, cardio, etc

about 35 minutes of running up and down stairs, shadow boxing (not as much as usual) and skipping

fooked


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ANy life here?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

He's on holiday I think dude


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was indeed on holiday, a week in corfu with the gut out

spent the week looking at grannies in bikini's and grandad's in speedo's whilst drinking greek beer 

back in the gym monday night for some legs and shoulders, not trained for 2 weeks what with the broken finger (a week) and corfu (a week)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders - not done since 10th may

squats

120kg 6

124kg 6

128kg 3

130kg 0.5

good mornings (not done in years)

60kg 6

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 4

military press

74kg 6

80kg 1

82kg 1

83kg 0.5 (power-cleaned it)

upright rows

58kg 6

62kg 6

68kg 4

72kg 3

* started too heavy on the military press but the good news is the finger more-or-less held up


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

All these broken hands and fingers

You're almost as bad as that [email protected] YoungGun falling of his go-ped :lol:

Good hol then?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> All these broken hands and fingers
> 
> You're almost as bad as that [email protected] YoungGun falling of his go-ped :lol:
> 
> Good hol then?


 :lol: my little finger on my left hand now resembles a ducks beak its a right mess of bent flatness

the motivation for the gym is through the roof, still cutting i think for a bit until i get bored of being able to walk upstairs without resting :lol:

yeah good holiday ta mate, told the bird we need more time inbetween booking and going next time as 12 weeks wasn't long enough to get uber ripped, 12 years should do it :thumb:

i will say one thing though, if ONE more person in work asks where my tan is i will be getting my di*k out and waving it round whilst singing "ive got a little something for you" :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps, bit embarassed putting these weights up to be honest but balls to it progress will be made

flat bench

110kg 6

112kg 4

114kg 3

116kg 2

incline bench

86kg 6

90kg 5

92kg 2

90kg 3

dips (vertical)

12

12

10

close grip bench

80kg 4

70kg 6

76kg 5

82kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

120kg 6

124kg 6

10kg 3

136kg 1

pull ups

12

10

8

barbell bent over rows (aiming to come back stronger)

84kg 6

88kg 5

90kg 4

96kg 2

zbar curls

44kg 6

48kg 6

52kg 3

48kg 5

* haven't done the curls since 23rd april and haven't trained my back since7th may, so all things considering im not too depressed with the session

* was rough as lastnight and most of today but efused to not train


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not in a good way at the moment, the below post should more or less explain it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/100900-those-who-have-had-stomach-issues.html#post1691246

it came on thursday night, and like a bright spark i thought it had gone so i trained on friday night (back and biceps) friday night was not good stood up in work all night, yesterday and lastnight were even worse

long story short training will be off on monday (legs and shoulders) mainly as the abs are needed so the inability to stand up straight isn't there, and may be off until i know for a fact im 100%, i think it was a week last time and it got worse as the week went on

another long story short, i was a bit bunged up and very bloated, no amount of relief (ie farting) was helping, the pain comes for about 10 minutes then goes, last night it was coming back every half hour or so for 10-15 minutes so ive decided rather then mess about with OTC medicines I'm going to go down the high fibre, cafeinne and iron route and thus enduce diaraeah


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ouch. Nor Crohn's then? I know someone who's just been diagnosed with it - not pleasant!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ouch. Nor Crohn's then? I know someone who's just been diagnosed with it - not pleasant!!!


nah there's no blood, doctors said in a round-a-bout way its a form of gastroenteritus he seemed a bit alarmed that my diarreah (can't spell) attacks were as regular as every 2 hours and very violent, he also seemed puzzled at my waiting since thursday to go and see him (i didnt go into the trying to get an appointment argument)

long story short, off work today, may be off tomorrow and trying to drink loads of water, down to about 3 meals a day (as opposed to 6 or 7) and mainly meat and veg (nothing dodgy), it may become 2 meals for the next few days though until my appetite comes back


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right i'm back on it tonight with a leg and shoulder session, i've only trained for one week out of the last 4 or 5 i think due to holidays, broken fingers and then sickness

so a lot of work to be done to get back up to strength (this is a disclaimer for some poo lifts over the next few weeks)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 4 (one catcher was too low)

124kg 6

126kg 4

128kg 0

static holds

85 secs

76 secs

74 secs

military press

70kg 6

72kg 6

74kg 4

upright rows

58kg 6

64kg 6

68kg 5

74kg 3

* as you can see i've significantly lowered the weights on some to come back stronger


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest & shoulders (lowered weights)

flat bench

100kg 6

104kg 6

108kg 5

110kg 1.5

incline bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 3

88kg 3

dips (vertical body)

12

11

9

close grip bench

70kg 6

74kg 5

76kg 4

80kg 2

* i need to work out a way to raise the bench on the flat bench press, if i drop the catchers (on the power cage) it doesn't do what I need it to do in terms of safety, I need to get my chest back it seems 

at the moment the exercises isn't being performed as well as it could be


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps from lastnight

deads

110kg 6

120kg 6

130kg 4

136kg 2

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 4

90kg 3

zbar curls

42kg 6

46kg 6

48kg 5

42kg 7


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

did soem fasted cardio saturday morning, not much though as was absolutley fooked after a 7:30am-4:30am working day

did about 20-25 minutes of skipping, running up and down stairs and shadow boxing after a black coffee, then nearly died s otook a stroll for a paper, all in all about 55 minutes


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

got a bit of techno on and did me some legs and shoulders despite feeling like death

squats

120kg 6

126kg 5

130kg 4

134kg 0.5

good mornings

64kg 6

74kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 5

seated dumbell press (first time since 16th November)

26.2kg 6

30.2kg 6

32.2kg 5

34.2kg 2

(the bar weighs 1.2kg)

* love the dumbell presses, always have done but once i get up to 37.2kg I end up back on military presses as I can't get any more discs onto the bar to make both dumbells weigh the same


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight's tea will be all about half a kilogram of beef mince (two jacket spuds and a load of corn), followed by copious meat sweats prior to a chest and triceps session


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

100kg 6

104kg 5

106kg 3

110kg 2

incline bench

80kg 6

86kg 5

90kg 3

92kg 1

dips (vertical body)

12

12

11

close grip bench

70kg 6

76kg 4

78kg 4

82kg 2

* put some 2kg plates under the bench on the flat bench to bring it up to get more of a feel (mainly required as my chest has gone to rat 5hit)

* to be honest I'm starting to get a bit demoralised with the whole chest and tricep session, the others seem to be coming back to me but nothing on this day is at the moment


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gym tonight, including a potential argument with the missus who wants me to go out for a drink before work (as opposed to my idea of gym, shave head, work)

getting a bit pi55ed off and need to get the strength back, a few months ago i was benching 130 easily, now im struggling to do 100 for reps

I'm also a bit unsure as to whether to continue cutting (yes I know it's a weak as 5hit cut with minimal cardio) or get back to putting on a bit of size (including fat)

the main reasoning for this thinking is the fact that my chest has more or less gone to rat-5hit (hence the 30kg odd drop in bench pressing), also am thinking of maybe upping the reps to (3x) 8 or 5x5

decisions decisions


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

116kg 6

120kg 6

134kg 3

140kg 2

pull ups

bodyweight 14

bodyweight + 5kg 8

bodyweight + 7kg 7

barbell bent over rows

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 4

92kg 2

zbar curls

44kg 6

48kg 6

52kg 4

44kg 5

* messed up the weights on deads, thought i was lifting heavier then i was hence the jump from set 2 to set 3

* keeping my eye on the pull ups, last time i pulled with weight i knackered my shoulder


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right decided to rest back and biceps tonight as the coughs still affecting my breathing, I'm hoping to be back training on Monday for a leg and shoulder session, I'm concentrating on trying to keep the diet up to scratch

However one problem is that since getting sacked my alcohol consumption has increased somewhat which is great


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Delicate flower aren't you babes :lol:

Beer is good though, I've got an open can right now.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Delicate flower aren't you babes :lol:
> 
> Beer is good though, I've got an open can right now.


 :lol: spent all week being kept awake by the missus's cough then as soon as I get it she goes away :cursing:

At present just about everything hurts so for once I'm being sensible and not training, although once the head is shaved I will be drinking San Miguel, Vodka and Orange and Fosters (can't afford Stella) :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the plan is a leg and shoulder session tonight despite still being rough, not expecting much but I need to do something or I'll go mad watching soaps allnight

If it doesn't seem to be going well I'll do some boxing type cardio, missing Friday nights back&bicep session (unless I get it done Thursday) as I'm away for the weekend, hence definatley training tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders, still with a bit of flu

squats

124kg 6

130kg 5

136kg 4

146kg 0.5

static holds

84 seconds

78 seconds

78 seconds

seated dumbell press

26.2kg 8

28.2kg 6

30.2kg 6

32.2kg 3

static grip (32.2kg in each hand)

74 seconds

61 seconds

56 seconds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

110kg 6

116kg 3

120kg 2

incline bench

86kg 6

88kg 6

92kg 5

96kg 3

dips

12

12

14


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders with sore shins and legs from the weekend

squats

124kg 6

128kg 5

134kg 2

static holds

86 seconds

82 seconds

80 seconds

seated dumbell press

26.2kg 8

28.2kg 6

30.2kg 6

34.2kg 3

static holds (34.2kg in each hand)

84 seconds

71 seconds

55 seconds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

100kg 8

106kg 6

112kg 4

116kg 0 (arm went)

incline bench

84kg 8

90kg 6

94kg 4

96kg 3

dips

b/w 12

+5kg 10

+8kg 8

close grip bench

80kg 8

84kg 5

86kg 5

90kg 1.5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, poo session to be honest, suppose it's my fault for having two weeks (of back and bi) off

deadlifts

136kg 6

148kg 4

150kg 3

156kg 1

pull ups

12

10

10

barbell bent over rows

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 5

94kg 3

zbar curls

48kg 6

50kg 5

52kg 4

48kg 3

* I've only done direct bicep training once in about 3 months so wasn't that dissapointed with the poundage on zbar curls

* knee's are on fire, next week deadlifts will be upped beyond belief, I'm going away Friday night but I'll have to train thursday night instead


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What the feck is a zbar? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Heineken said:


> What the feck is a zbar? :lol:


Its one of these thingys:










Work well imo


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Aaaah, an EZ bar.

I was fairly drunk last night when I posted that lmao.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> What the feck is a zbar? :lol:


a zbar is what people who actually train use mate, hopefully one day you will at least see someone else use one spacker :lol:



> Aaaah, an EZ bar.
> 
> I was fairly drunk last night when I posted that lmao.


Glad you are sticking to my diet as well incorporating as much alcohol intake as possible, might as well just admit that you want to be me and get it over and done with


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Its one of these thingys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that's the one, good if you have gay limp wrists like me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Legs and shoulders

Squats

120kg 6

128kg 6

134kg 4

142kg 0.5

Good mornings

80kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 6

100kg 4

Seated dumbell press

28.2 kg 8

30.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

36.2kg 2 (half reps)

Static grip, 36.2kg in each hand

72 seconds

78 seconds

77 seconds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 8

108kg 6

114kg 3

120kg 1

incline bench

86kg 6

92kg 6

96kg 3

98kg 2

dips (leaning forwards)

b/w 12

+8kg 10

+13kg 8

close grip bench

82kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 4

94kg 2


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

140kg 6

146kg 6

152kg 3

160kg 1

pull ups

12

11

8

barbell bent over rows

82kg 6

86kg 6

92kg 4

96kg 2

zbar curls

48kg 6

50kg 5

54kg 3

48kg 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

112kg 6

116kg 3

122kg 1

incline bench

88kg 6

94kg 6

98kg 3

100kg 1

dips (vertical body)

+5kg 12

+10kg 12

+15kg 8

close grip bench

84kg 6

88kg 6

* left it there, I've pulled something around the ab area which I rained through for the benching and dips, but basically gave up on close grip bench

* the benching is getting there though at long last (triceps are killing me now)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff flower


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

what kind of pullups are you doing dude? have you tried kipping ?



davetherave said:


> back and biceps
> 
> deads
> 
> ...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> what kind of pullups are you doing dude? have you tried kipping ?


I'll be honest I probably did kipping pull ups when I first started doing them, I've done under and overhand ones,

At present I'm doing overhand with a sort of kip on the first and (occasionally) later reps I really need to get back into adding extra weight on to them again though

Do you rate them then mate?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Have had to shelve back and biceps tonight which annoys me a bit, can't work out if it's a rib or an problem but tried simulating a back and bicep session (without weights) and the only exercise I can do is pull ups

So I'm going to see how it is tomorrow after a night sat on the settee


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

davetherave said:


> I'll be honest I probably did kipping pull ups when I first started doing them, I've done under and overhand ones,
> 
> At present I'm doing overhand with a sort of kip on the first and (occasionally) later reps I really need to get back into adding extra weight on to them again though
> 
> Do you rate them then mate?


i do, it engages entire hip - core girdle and you get an awesome pump, although its too bloody cold in F&T to do them!!!!! im still struggling to get a full rhythm between reps


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I looked up kipping.. bizarre name for it :lol: I may try it when my elbow feels better. I can almost hear people saying 'wtf is he doing' to themselves already hahaha.

Hope the rib is alright gayboy


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Heineken said:


> I looked up kipping.. bizarre name for it :lol: I may try it when my elbow feels better. I can almost hear people saying 'wtf is he doing' to themselves already hahaha.
> 
> Hope the rib is alright gayboy


give it a try, it feels amazing and its fun! f*ck everyone else


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I train at home so the only person that will laugh at me is myself

the ribs just getting ignored now


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

122kg 6

130kg 5

136kg 4

146kg 0.5 

static holds

84 secs

76 secs

75 secs

seated dumbell press

30.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

34.2kg 6

static holds (40.2kg in each hand)

80secs

60secs

74secs

* I'm going to be hurting after them there static grips


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd laugh at you.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I'd laugh at you.


I know you don't mean to be so mean

breaking news for tonight is that there is a holiday being booked for the summer, which means one of those diet things and a cutting out of beer - then you can laugh at me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Chest and triceps

Flat bench

108kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 3

124kg 1.5

Incline bench

90kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 4

106kg 0

104kg 1

Dips (vertical body)

+5kg 12

+12kg 12

+18kg 8

Close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 4

90kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

140kg 6

148kg 6

156kg 2

160kg 1

pull ups

b/w 12

+5kg 10

+10kg 6

barbell bent over rows

80kg 6

86kg 6

94kg 4

100kg 2

zbar curls

48kg 6

50kg 5

54kg 4

56kg 3

* didn't go for the usual drop set on set 4 of the curls


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

124kg 6

132kg 6

138kg 3

static holds

82 secs

83 secs

76 secs

seated dumbell press

28.2kg 6

30.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

34.2kg 3

static grip (41.2kg in each hand)

75 secs

76 secs

72 secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

**** chest and tricep session from wednesday, that **** I wasn't going to even put it up but hoping I can take at least one positive from it

flat bench

110kg 6

116kg 4

120kg 2

126kg 1.5

100kg 4

incline bench

92kg 6

98kg 5

102kg 2

90kg 4

dips

+8kg 12

+13kg 12

+20kg 8

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 4

92kg 3

I suppose the dips and close bench were not too bad


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps from tonight

deads

144kg 6

150kg 6

158kg 2

164kg 1

pull ups

b/w 14

+3kg 10

+5kg 5

barbell bent over rows

82kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 5

94kg 4

zbar curls

48kg 6

50kg 6

54kg 4

58kg 1


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nice deads


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight is all about a little experiment and change of the routine

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 6

130kg 6

136kg 4

144kg 0.5

* tried hack squats with a barbell couldn't get me head round how to do them

static holds

86 secs

85 secs

72 secs

military press

68kg 6

70kg 6

74kg 4

76kg 2

power cleans

48kg 5

68kg 5

70kg 5

* yes it's a return for the military presses and power cleans which i haven't done since my rugby days, I love seated dumbell presses and static grips but it's getting harder to get enough weight on the dumbells (without buying more) and it takes too long to load up dumbells using the discs off the barbell (for the military)

there may be an area in there somewhere for upright rows, maybe something like

squats

power cleans

military press

upright rows


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


>





> nice deads


cheers lads


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 3

124kg 1

110kg 3

incline bench

100kg 5

92kg 6

96kg 5

104kg 1

dips

+10kg 12

+15kg 12

+20kg 8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff matey


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Good stuff matey


cheers pal,

did a back and bicep session lastnight, will upload in a bit


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps from 17th dec

deads

146kg 6

152kg 5

162kg 3

166kg 1

pull ups

1x12

1x10

1x8

zbar curls

50kg 6

52kg 5

56kg 3

48kg 6

static grip - using 41.2kg dumbells

64secs

60secs

62secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders from 20th december

120kg 6

132kg 5

140kg 3

144kg 1.5

good mornings

80kg 6

84kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 4

military press

70kg 6

74kg 6

76kg 4

78kg 2

upright rows

68kg 6

70kg 6

72kg 4

74kg 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Chest and triceps

Flat bench

110 6

114 5

120 3

126 1

Incline bench

90kg 6

98kg 5

102kg 3

106kg 2

Dips

+12kg 12

+17kg 10

+22kg 4

Close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 5

86kg 5

90kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Got a leg and shoulder and a back and bicep session to update when I remember where I've left my book


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

got loads to update on this, just spending a few days to decide whether I'm starting a new journal (as I'm now on a cut for the summer holidays) or whether to change the direction of this journal

got at least 4 or 5 sessions that I've not put on here yet


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah ive stopped updating this by the looks of it

still training and got me a pb 170 for 1 on deadlifts tonight


----------

